
Optimize Images for Free to Drive More Business in 2019 - anmolver
https://imagekit.io/blog/image-optimization-essential-website-now-free/
======
surfsvammel
This was posted yesterday as well.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19026070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19026070)

